# Boot Error: fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while tr..

## MikeG1

Hi, 

i emerged kdebase-meta:4.4 , updated the config files as suggested (including udev config files..)

then  i did a reboot and got the following error:

```

fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sda3

/dev/sda3:

The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem. If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2 filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:

e2fsck -b 8193 <device>

* filesystem could not be fixed. 

```

I already visited this thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-424087-start-0.html and tried the suggested solutions.. 

Unfortunatly it didn't work!

----------

## Letharion

Some more data would be very useful.

Get a liveCD if necessary to obtain this information

```
fdisk -l

cat /etc/fstab

cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

emerge --info
```

A list of the things you tried from the linked thread and what happened when you tried them would also be most helpful.

Edit: When was the last time you did a larger update? If it's been a while, then perhaps you're update of KDE pulled systems-related packages as well.

----------

## MikeG1

 *Letharion wrote:*   

> Some more data would be very useful.
> 
> Get a liveCD if necessary to obtain this information
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hi, 

okay here is the output: 

fdiks -l: No output at all

cat /etc/fstab

```

/dev/sda1   /boot        ext2    defaults,noatime     1 2

/dev/sda2   none         swap    sw                        0 0

/dev/sda3   /               ext3    noatime                 0 1

/dev/cdrom  /mnt/cdrom   auto    noauto,user       0 0

proc        /proc        proc    defaults             0 0

shm         /dev/shm     tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec  0 0

```

cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

```

# This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

# If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you

# should consult the handbook. Alternatively, consult the grub.conf.sample that

# is included with the Grub documentation.

default 0

timeout 1

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.34-r1

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.34-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/ram0 devfs=nomount init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 vga=781

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.34-gentoo-r1

# vim:ft=conf:

```

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_P8600_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 15 Aug 2010 13:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1, 3.1.2-r3

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm hal iconv ipv6 jpeg kde lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware voodoo" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

MikeG1,

Check your kernel 

```
[ ] enable deprecated sysfs features to support old userspace tools
```

must be off.

Fix, rebuild and reinstall your kernel if you find that is on now.

----------

## MikeG1

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> MikeG1,
> 
> Check your kernel 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ok, thx..

Sorry for the dumb question... how do I check for  

```
[ ] enable deprecated sysfs features to support old userspace tools
```

 ??

And what do you mean by "rebuild and reinstall"? Do you mean a complete recompilation?

On a more general note:

I just tried to install KDE.. Since KDE is a common piece of Software why do I have to go through all these troubles. Especially since I chosse the "KDE"-Profile from eselect

THX Mike

----------

## nerdbert

You just have to recompile your kernel. Have a look here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-840485.html

In case you are using genkernel a recent LiveCD might help you, but I haven't tried it.

----------

